# Tecumseh TVS120



## Plane_Mechanic (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the forums but it seems like a nice website so far.

I have a little project going in my spare time. I've got an old tecumseh TVS120 off of a Dynamark push mower and I would like to get it running again. This project is just for fun really as I have a nice new riding mower, but I've developed an interest in engines and I think this would be fun. I'm in training to be an aircraft mechanic and we never touch an engine without the manual, so does anyone know where to get a repair manual for this engine? I'de hate to just wing it and screw something up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look in the sticky post thread in this section. I believe on page 3 you will find links to download service manuals for your engine.

Post back if you can't find it and I will post the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plane_Mechanic (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey thanks 30yearTech, the manual is downloading now. Lots of other good links in that thread too.


----------



## fish5er (Jun 4, 2008)

How do I get to the Sticky Post thread? Can you send me directions or a link?
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284


----------



## a0129499 (Jul 9, 2009)

*TVS120 Engine Repair*

Hi all, I fixed my daughter's lawn mover and now it runs too fast - I probably goofed up the govenor mechanism. Can someone send me repair info? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

a0129499 said:


> Hi all, I fixed my daughter's lawn mover and now it runs too fast - I probably goofed up the govenor mechanism. Can someone send me repair info? Thanks


Go to the stick post thread in this section, I think it's on page 3, there are links to download a service manual for your engine.


----------

